# Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Vergleich Konsole vs. PC



## The-Typhoon (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo.
Ich bin derzeit am grübeln, ob ich mir TDU 2 lieber für PS3 oder für PC vorbestellen soll.
Habe eine GTX 275 mit 2048 MB Grakaspeicher, 6 GB Ram.. Gehe also davon aus, dass ich das Spiel auf dem PC in bester Grafikpracht spielen könnte.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was sich mehr lohnt?

Und @ PCGH Team: Könntet ihr, zusammen mit den Kollegen von PC Games und Videogameszone - einen Grafikvergleich von Konsole zu PC machen (wie damals bei F1 2010 - das hat mir sehr geholfen, die PC Version zu kaufen).

Vielen Dank


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Januar 2011)

Vergleiche mal die technischen Daten Deines Rechenknechtes mit dem der PS3...alles klar?! 
Selbst halbwegs aktuelle Rechenknechte haben PS3/X-Box um Längen abgehängt. Wenn nicht so viele Spiele auf Crossover-Plattformen entwickelt würden, sähen einige Titel auf'm PC -noch- besser aus...


----------



## joel3214 (10. Januar 2011)

Würde ich so nicht sagen schau dir mal GTA 4 an 
Aber TD2 wird laufen denke ich mal, bei GTA lag es ja an der schlechten Portierung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Januar 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen schau dir mal GTA 4 an
> Aber TD2 wird laufen denke ich mal, bei GTA lag es ja an der schlechten Portierung.


Jap, GTA wurde "schlampig" umgesetzt. Auf der Plattform PC wird ja sooo viel raubkopiert und wenig verkauft 
NfS SHIFT ist dagegen ein positives Beispiel- nach Patch 1.02


----------



## joel3214 (10. Januar 2011)

Sag ich ja aber nicht verallgemeinern gibt bestimmt noch mehr außer GTA4.
Egal ist OT.
Was hast d denn für eine Auflösung?
Wegen PS3 und PC bedenke das es am PC mehr Möglichkeiten gibt aa usw.


----------



## The-Typhoon (10. Januar 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Sag ich ja aber nicht verallgemeinern gibt bestimmt noch mehr außer GTA4.
> Egal ist OT.
> Was hast d denn für eine Auflösung?
> Wegen PS3 und PC bedenke das es am PC mehr Möglichkeiten gibt aa usw.



Pc auflösung natürlich full hd, also 1920x1080.. 
Also sehe ich das richtig, dass man mir mehr zur pc version rät?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Januar 2011)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Also sehe ich das richtig, dass man mir mehr zur pc version rät?


Absolut  Wenn Deine GraKa es von der Leistung her schafft, auch mit AF/AA Bildverschönerungen. Mir sind derartige Einstellungen bei PS3/X-Box nicht bekannt 
Im Ernst: Die PC-Version wird, vorbehaltlich dass diese ordentlich portiert wird, einfach besser aussehen 
Mal wieder sorry, liebe Konsoleros 
Mit welchen Eingabegerät willste zocken? Ich empfehle ein _gutes_ Lenkrad mit _guten_ Pedalen...


----------



## The-Typhoon (10. Januar 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Absolut  Wenn Deine GraKa es von der Leistung her schafft, auch mit AF/AA Bildverschönerungen. Mir sind derartige Einstellungen bei PS3/X-Box nicht bekannt
> Im Ernst: Die PC-Version wird, vorbehaltlich dass diese ordentlich portiert wird, einfach besser aussehen
> Mal wieder sorry, liebe Konsoleros
> Mit welchen Eingabegerät willste zocken? Ich empfehle ein _gutes_ Lenkrad mit _guten_ Pedalen...



Gut danke dann werd ich die pc version nehmen  meine gtx 275 müsste alles auf high schaffen denk ich mal^^

Und gutes lenkrad hab ich  fanatec gt3 rs v2 mit clubsport pedalen müsste gut genug sein um fun zu haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Pc auflösung natürlich full hd, also 1920x1080..
> Also sehe ich das richtig, dass man mir mehr zur pc version rät?



Du bist in eimem PC Forum, klar raten dir alle zur PC Version. 

Stell die gleiche Frage mal im PS3 Forum.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Januar 2011)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Und gutes lenkrad hab ich  fanatec gt3 rs v2 mit clubsport pedalen müsste gut genug sein um fun zu haben


Jap  Guuuter Mann 
Habe genau das gleiche Lenkrad mit ClubSport Pedalen 
Als kleines "Schmankerl" das RennSportCockpit mit Triple-Monitor-Stand sozusagen drumrum  Geil-o-Mat 
Ich freue mich auf Shift 2 - Unleashed


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stell die gleiche Frage mal im PS3 Forum.


Konsoleros sind -oft- schlechte "Verlierer"


----------



## The-Typhoon (10. Januar 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Jap  Guuuter Mann
> Habe genau das gleiche Lenkrad mit ClubSport Pedalen
> Als kleines "Schmankerl" das RennSportCockpit mit Triple-Monitor-Stand sozusagen drumrum  Geil-o-Mat
> Ich freue mich auf Shift 2 - Unleashed



Aih respekt, nettes cockpit.. So viel geld hatte ich dann doch nicht, musste mich mit nem speedmaster v2.0 zufriedengeben.. Reicht aber, bin zufrieden 
Und jap shift 2 wird dann nach gt5 und tdu2 ein weiteres nettes game in meiner sammlung


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Januar 2011)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Aih respekt, nettes cockpit.. So viel geld hatte ich dann doch nicht, musste mich mit nem speedmaster v2.0 zufriedengeben.. Reicht aber, bin zufrieden


Speedmaster 2.0
Speedmaster - Speedmaster V2.0 Black Edition
Auch ein feiner Unterbau für die Zockerkurbel  Auf das RennSportCockpit habe ich auch eine lange Weile "gestrickt"...  Ganz nach dem Motto "schöner Sim-racen"


----------



## Bull56 (20. Januar 2011)

kauf dir lieber das spiel für den pc!

einiges wird schlechter sein bei den konsolen!

von grafik bis hin zu menge an herumfahrenden autos usw...


----------

